# Schrittketten in AWL



## Anaconda55 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich Schrittketten in S7 in AWL zu schreiben?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2008)

Hallo Anaconda55,
ja das ist möglich. Es gibt die möglichkeit das über S/R oder Sprungverteiler zu lösen, wenn du die Suchmaschine benutzt wirst du hier einige Beispiele finden.

gruss Helmut


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2008)

Ja selbstverständlich !!!! 
Nur über das wie wirst Du jetzt eine Diskussion losgetreten haben !!!

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Nur über das wie wirst Du jetzt eine Diskussion losgetreten haben !!!



aber die hatten wir doch schon hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23345  ... und so richtig böse war die ja auch nicht


----------



## zotos (17 November 2008)

Bitte kein S/R Schrittketten. 

Wenn schon in AWL dann als Sprungleiste (SPL). Auch wenn man damit nur den Zahlenbereich bis 255 abdecken kann.


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Bitte kein S/R Schrittketten.
> 
> Wenn in schon AWL dann als Sprungleiste (SPL). Auch wenn man damit nur den Zahlenbereich bis 255 abdecken kann.



und von hinten nach vorne ... *ROFL*


----------



## zotos (17 November 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und von hinten nach vorne ... *ROFL*



Nee das von hinten nach vorne setzt eine KOP Schrittkette mit SR Gliedern voraus ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Nee das von hinten nach vorne setzt eine KOP Schrittkette mit SR Gliedern voraus ;o)



damit wird die maschine zum ende hin immer schneller ... eigentlich äußerst clever


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2008)

@ VL
habe ich nie behauptet, daß sie böse war

peter(R)

P.S.  Meine Version der Schrittkette stelle ich mal lieber nicht vor.
Sonst gehts ab hier !


----------



## Steve81 (17 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> P.S. Meine Version der Schrittkette stelle ich mal lieber nicht vor.
> Sonst gehts ab hier !


 
Das geht jetzt aber nicht! Gackern und dann nicht legen. Raus mit deiner Schrittkettenprogrammierung!!!

Jetzt bin ich doch etwas neugierig geworden was das Thema betrifft! Da tut sich vielleicht noch mancher Abgrund auf!


----------



## vierlagig (17 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Sonst gehts ab hier !



trau dich und lass dich nicht betteln


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2008)

@4L  OK du wolltest es so!

Ich gebe zu, sieht recht sperrig aus, lässt mir aber alle Freiheiten Schritte zu überspringen, zurück zu springen, anzuhalten, je nach weiterschaltbedingung verschieden zu springen usw.  ohne dabei in irgendeiner weise über gesetzte Merker oä nachdenken zu müssen. Und diese flexibilität hat mir schon oft bei der IB geholfen wenn der Kunde mal wieder ne neue Idee hatte.


peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

Haaalooo  4L    hats dir die Sprache verschlagen ???

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Haaalooo  4L    hats dir die Sprache verschlagen ???
> 
> peter(R)



nee, gestern abend nur keine lust mehr gehabt. jetz hab ich mal reingeguckt. kenne ein solches vorgehen, ist nicht schlimm, da es ja einheitlich und sauber programmiert ist. stell dir das ganze mal mit vereinzelt lokalen daten und immer wieder globalen vor und immer schön im mischmasch und das ganze dann noch in KOP


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

Wieso KOP  ( siehe Titel )

peter(R)


----------



## OHGN (18 November 2008)

@peter(R):
Um mich in Deinen Schrittkettenmechanismus hineinzudenken ist es mir noch zu früh am Morgen, aber hast Du immer so eine überflüssige Symbolik in Deinen Programmen?

```
U     "M2.3"     //bei so einer Symbolik
      U     "M100.3"  //kann man sich diese
      UN    "M8.0"    //auch gleich ganz sparen
      UN    "M8.1"
      UN    "M8.2"
      U     "E0.0"
      S     "M100.5"
```


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

@OHGN

nicht unrichtig bei AWL. Aber ein Großteil des Programms ist in FUP.
Die Symbolik ist mir für Kommentare deutlich zu kurz. 
M 10.0  versteht jeder  in  Abkürzungen kann sich bestenfalls noch der reindenken der sie kreiert hat ( und das auch nicht lange )

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

@OHGN: und ich dachte, ich hätte nur die symbolik aus :shock:

@peter: ich berichtete von einer, die hier bei uns grassiert ... ich häng mal die quelle an 

aber nicht brechen


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

@ 4L

Herzliches Beileid !!!

Ich mache eigentlich immer alles was reines "bitgeklimper " ist in FUP dann verstehts eigentlich immer auch der Mann vor Ort.
Und alles was Rechnerei ist oder wie die Schrittkette  unübersictlich wird
in AWL ( wobei sicher jeder eine eigene Vorstellung von "unübersichtlich" hat.

Damit glaube ich kriege ich gut eine saubere und verständliche Trennung hin.

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ 4L
> 
> Herzliches Beileid !!!



danke! muß das ja nicht mehr lange ertragen ... 

das traurige, der baustein ist am schreibtisch nebenan entstanden, also im eigenen haus und es wurden jegliche hinweise ignoriert und kritik als unbegründet angesehen ... seitdem geh ich an diese anlage nicht mehr ran.


----------



## Gerhard K (18 November 2008)

vl. das hast aber nicht du geschrieben.


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

@ 4L

das ist dann wohl so der typische Fall von 
 "es funktioniert und keiner weiß warum".
Glaube, da würde ich mich ohne Androhung von Zwangsmaßnahmen auch nicht drantrauen.

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

@gerhard: am schreibtisch nebenan ... ich glaub meinen stil kann man durchs forum gut nachvollziehen und würde ihn erkennen und der hat überhaupt nichts mit der geposteten quelle zu tun

@peter: ich hab da mal was versucht, das hat mir den tag versaut, seit dem "nada, ruft nen anderen!"


----------



## Gerhard K (18 November 2008)

ich denke wenn man da ran soll,wäre es weniger zeitaufwendig es gleich neu zu schreiben.


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

UND SICHERER !!!

Bitgeklimper in AWL am besten mit 5 Klammerebenen halte ich für höchst unanständig !!! ( vornehm ausgedrückt )

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> UND SICHERER !!!
> 
> Bitgeklimper in AWL am besten mit 5 Klammerebenen halte ich für höchst unanständig !!! ( vornehm ausgedrückt )
> 
> peter(R)



peter...das ist ein KOP-baustein ... einfach mal die quelle übersetzen


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

Ah ja ich habe mir nur die txt Datei angesehen.

Ich persönlich halte FUP für viiel übersichlicher. ( Unter der Voraussetzung, daß es auch so programmiert wurde. KOP programmieren und übersetzen bringt nix ).

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

kannst es dir natürlich auch in FUP angucken, das macht es aber nicht besser ... moment ... nein, ganz und gar nicht


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

Kann auch nicht!  
Unter der Voraussetzung, daß ein Netzwerk übersichtlich programmiert wurde wird es auch nur in der ursprünglichen Darstellungsart übersichtlich sein.

Da ich oft mit Fremdsteuerungen zu tun habe kommt es schon mal vor, daß man denkt, - was hatte der Programmierer für eine verschrobene denke - dann wandelt man zB. von KOP nach FUP und schon sieht das Ding übersichtlich aus.

peter(R)

P.S. Unser Themenstarter hat scheinbar schnell die Lust am Thema verloren.


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

@ 4L
fällt mir gerade auf..  willst Du etwa den Job wechseln ???
Dann schau aber, daß du beim nächsten auch so viel Zeit zum posten kriegst..
würde mir sonst was fehlen  

peter(R)


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ 4L
> fällt mir gerade auf..  willst Du etwa den Job wechseln ???
> Dann schau aber, daß du beim nächsten auch so viel Zeit zum posten kriegst..
> würde mir sonst was fehlen
> ...



ja, ich bin voll in der umorientierung
das mit dem posten ... naja ... mal sehen, was die zeit bringt


----------



## eYe (18 November 2008)

Schrittketten in AWL sind möglich und auch eine schöne Sache, das Stichwort hierzu heißt SIPN (Steuertechnisch Interpretierbare Petrinetze).

Grundsätzlich sollte in SIPN auf das Setzen/Rücksetzen von Ausgängen verzichtet werden, lediglich die den Plätzen zugewiesenen Merker werden mit S/R Befehlen behandelt.

Beispiel: SIPN - Waschmaschine

*OB100*

```
L 1
T MB0
```
*OB1*


> // Transition 1
> U M0.0
> U E0.0
> R M0.0
> ...




Und ja, ich weiss das es mit Sicherheit nicht die schnellste, opitmalste, schönste, sicherste oder einfach nur coolste Lösung ist 

hf, eYe


----------



## Perfektionist (18 November 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> ...
> Und ja, ich weiss das es mit Sicherheit nicht die schnellste, opitmalste, schönste, sicherste oder einfach nur coolste Lösung ist
> ...


aber was macht man in der Schule nicht alles für Klimmzüge, nur um einen Begriff mit Inhalt zu füllen ...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petri-Netz

gegen die Codierung habe ich keine Einwände - aber der Entwurf mit dem Zweig Heizung einschalten, den halte ich von vorne herein für falsch. Zuallererst schonmal deswegen, weil die Heizung sinnvollerweise erst eingeschaltet wird, wenn das Wasser vollständig eingelaufen ist.

Und dann fehlt mir auch noch, wie die Maschine wohl auf einen gestörten Ablauf reagiert. Insbesondere, wenn die Maschine tatsächlich verdachtshalber aufheizt, aber kein Wasser kommt, also ein Abbruch erforderlich wird.


----------



## eYe (18 November 2008)

Hi Perfektionist,

dein Name zwingt dich wohl zu handeln, wah? 

Also mach aus S4 einfach die Betriebslampe und häng die Heizung an S2-S3, dann sollte es deinen Bedürfnissen näher kommen.
(Naja aber im Endeffekt weißte ja selber das dies hier nur als einführendes Beispiel in die Materie der SIPN dienen soll Sinn oder Unsinn der Funktion nebensächlich ist.)

Im übrigen kommt dieses Beispiel aus einer Steuerungstechnik Vorlesung der FH Hamburg.

Mit den Petri-Netzen hast du vollkommen recht, der Zusatz "Steuerungstechnisch Interpretierbare" zeigt nur an das es um explizite Problemlösung in der Steuerungstechnik geht und nicht um die rein Wissenschaftliche Betrachtungen diverser Abläufe.

Glaub mir ich habe eine Vorlesung Petrinetze an der Technischen Universität gehört und die SIPN an der FH und dazwischen liegen Welten 

schöne Grüße, eYe


----------



## peter(R) (18 November 2008)

Wenn du dann auch noch brücksichtigst, daß man evtl. auch mal zurückspringen muss oder überspringen muss je nach weiterschaltbedingung
dann bist du relativ zügig ungefähr da wo mein Beispiel ist.
:wink:
peter(R)


----------

